# [SOLVED] Internet connection lost after install

## cyberblitz

i seem to have lost internet connection post Gentoo install. When in livecd environment, etherent card is detected, and consequntley internet connection is possible... So is thee case in chroot environment.. But soon as i've compiled and rebooted to the hard drive, it's lost.. In fact the network card cannot be detected at all, with only lo shwoing up in ifconfig. This is also a wireless card too, but iwconfig command no longer works either... 

I suppose it got somthing to do with the kernel, but i have no clue what i'm doing in there at all, as i have no idea what i'm reading..  I've pretty much selected everything in networking to try and get it working, to no avail.. 

I'm completely new to gentoo and the linux world, and have no clue on how to solve this problemLast edited by cyberblitz on Sun May 23, 2010 3:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

well, if you made a working booting kernel, that's really not bad for a first try !

you can lspci -k with the livecd and then grab your ethernet entry in it, like that

```
lspci -k

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c6

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

now look the kernel modules for the name of your driver: r8169 in my case.

so you need that module in your kernel, rebuild the kernel with that module in it, install it and then reboot, udev will load it for you.

That's all, just need to select it in the kernel and you should be fine.

Once it work, re-check manual to configure the interface or ask people in forum if you need help

----------

## cyberblitz

Hi, thanks for your help.. 

Unfortunatly, i'm not sure exatly what to do here.. I've had a play around with installing the modules i need, but honestly, I have no clue what i'm doing. For instance, i have no idea what 'udev' is!!! where to install the module, how to install it etc etc... When i look in the 'make menuconfig' GUI i have no idea what i'm doing, and how to inerpret what is presented to me...

However, i do know which module the LiveCd was using for my network card, which is the same as yours (r8169) and my wireless module is (iwlagn) but have no clue how and where to install them.. I ahve tried modporpe, but for some reason it keeps looking in the wrong directory, an older gentoo version. I have no idea how this is happening and how to change it...

Please Help

----------

## bytenirvana

what error message do you get when you do 

```
sudo modprobe r8169
```

Did you compile your kernel yourself or did you use genkernel? 

Have you included the module for the realtek card?  

Go into /usr/src/linux then 

```
sudo make menuconfig
```

 then press "/" and type in 8169. Should be an [=y] for you in the top line.

----------

## cyberblitz

Hey, thanks for all the help...

I've tried the command 'sudo' but its not regonised as a command, sorry... Not sure what its suppose to do.. So i stuck with 'make menuconfig'..

After some more reading around, i've figured it all out, and the ethernet care is working now, coool...  Just need to get the WiFi card working using wpa_supplicant.. Not sure what i'm doing here either.. I've read the manual, but its not that explanatory... But i'll keep plodding..

Love to linux ha

----------

